# My silkie is making strange sound when breathing, pls help!



## Rosanna (11 mo ago)

When I checked on my silkie today i noticed that she was making sounds when breathing. She acts completely normal, eats, drinks and walks around. There are no vets nearby where I live and the nearest animalhospital is an hour away, I don't trust the vets there as they have previously kill my pet by giving it a too big dose of medicine, and there aren't any vets who specialise in bird in my country. I have no idea what could be wrong with her. If anyone has had a similar experience or just some advice it is very welcome.

Here is a link to a video of my chicken so you can hear the sounds:


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I think her lungs may be inflated ( swollen/ puffed up) for some reason I’m not a vet but I know a lot about emergency’s.this one I’m not sure.how long has this happened??


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I would bring her to a vet if you can .


----------



## Rosanna (11 mo ago)

I just checked on her, it's morning, and she is perfectly fine. The sound has stopped and she looks healthy. Somepeople told me is might have been stridor breathing and I think it was just that, thankfully. Still thank you for your help, (and btw the sound just started yesterday so it was only for a couple hours.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It does happen quite often. I think it's more that something tiny got stuck and once cleared the sound goes away.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Ok,good at least she’s ok.I do agree with Robin too.


----------

